# [Mods] Jakebitesmods V18 For All Rooted Phones(Beta) [Mods]



## jakebites

*







**JakebitesModsv18 for all rooted phones(beta)







*​
*Guys and gals, if you like my mods please mark as installed and rate! It makes me happy.**







*​
*What's new?*

V18:
*-Added toggle for new build.prop values*
*-Added check for new build.prop values
-Fixed permissions problem in v17*
*-Added zipalign applet for zipalign to funtion properly*

V17:
*-Updated Superuser.apk to match binary*
*-Updated installer-script*
*-Updated build.prop values:*
_windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=120_
_wifi.supplicant_scan_interval = 120_
_dalvik.vm.heapsize=48m_
_mot.proximity.delay=100_
_ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=0_
_# Increase battery saving potential_
_ro.ril.disable.power.collapse=0_
_pm.sleep_mode=1_
_# Force lock home into memory_
_ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1_
*-Updated busybox chooser*
_-1.17.2_
-1.19.0 (Compiled by Imoseyon)
-1.19.3 (Full version)

*(Two updates in one, still working on full init support!)*

V16:
*-Updated su binary to latest*
*-Added busybox chooser menu:*
_1.16.2(Miui's BB)_
_1.17.1(Liberty/ZS's BB)_
_1.19.3(CM7's BB)_

V15:
*-Updated menus to look better and be more organized*
*-Fixed the bug with "+JBMvXX" showing with multiple flashes*
*-Added minfree tweaks as default*
*-Updated Busybox to version 1.19.3*
*-Added Busybox checker*
*-Removed Zeppelinrox's mods per his request*

*What's included?:*

* Scripts:*

*-Modcentral script*
_This is the main hub for all of my mods, here you can toggle my mods on or off or enable settings for certain roms or phones:_

_-_Sysctl mods
-Cron mod
-Zipalign at boot mod
-Logger toggle
-Sdcard speed up toggle
-System speed up toggle
-Check to see if mods are active
-Enable init support for roms without it
-Disable/Enable all mods
-Softboot
-Reboot
-Donate











*-Sysrw script*
Mounts system R/W

* -Sysro script*
Mounts system R/O

* Extras:*

*- Busybox 1.19.3 installs with the zip file*

*-Both Superuser.apk and the su binary is included so there can be absolutely no root problems with roms such as MIUI.*

*Init.d support:*

* (Mods activated at boot by default)*

*-Cron support*
_Flushes vm caches twice a day (3am and 3pm) to compensate for the sysctl tweaks_

*-Sysctl support*
_vm.dirty_ratio = 90
vm.dirty_background_ratio = 70
vm.vfs_cache_pressure = 30
vm.oom_kill_allocating_task = 1
vm.min_free_kbytes = 4096_

*-Zipaligned on each boot*

*-Logger disabled*

*-File system speedups* (Credit to Imoseyon)

*-Sdcard speed boost* (Credit to Imoseyon)

*-build.prop tweaks:*
_windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=95
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval = 180
dalvik.vm.heapsize=50m
mot.proximity.delay=100
ro.telephony.call_ring.delay=750
ro.build.display.id=(Text from rom)+JBMv14_

*How do I use this?*

All of my the above init mods will be activated upon the installation and on the first boot if the rom you are on has init support. Also, busybox 1.19.0 will be installed with the zip file. However, _if your rom does not have init support,_ you will need to enable it with my _enable init_ option for the mods to take effect.

To use my scripts:
-Download Terminal Emulator from the market, It's free.
-Open up terminal emulator and type:

su

and press enter, it will then ask for root access, allow it
Now type in:

modcentral

and press enter, you will see my script pop up and it's easy to use from there.
When you get to these menus, if you would like to see if the mods are active you can use the check mods option. If you get an error message regaurding init, please use the _enable init_ option in the main menu of medcentral and reboot. Then use check mods again to see if init was enabled. Also you can check your build number to see that it has added +JBMvXX.

*Please note: that this is a beta and should be treated as such. Reporting bugs is much more useful to me so that I can fix them. Please don't just say "It doesn't work this is an epic fail." Or something like that because that does not help me track down any bugs. Give me as much info as possible so I can solve the issue. Thank you!*

Enjoy!







JakebitesModsv18-Universal.zip​md5: 93ae4fe966bd5a9413cb2c8466e7bcd9​
_You don't need to wipe anything, just flash right over the top of whichever build you're running._​
* On the first boot it will appear to bootloop, this is only to reboot the system to make the build.prop edits load on first boot. DON'T BE ALARMED! I DIDN'T BREAK YOUR PHONE!*​
*If you like my work please consider donating!!









*​
*Files added:*

/data/cron/
/data/jbm/busybox
/data/jbm/mods/
/data/cron/root
/data/jbm/busybox/1172
/data/jbm/busybox/1190
/data/jbm/busybox/1193
/data/jbm/busybox/1172/busybox
/data/jbm/busybox/1190/busybox
/data/jbm/busybox/1193/busybox
/data/jbm/mods/01recovery
/data/jbm/mods/99mods
/data/jbm/init/
/data/jbm/init/pm_init.sh
/system/app/Superuser.apk
/system/bin/su
/system/etc/init.d/01recovery
/system/etc/init.d/99check (temp file)
/system/etc/init.d/99mods
/system/etc/passwd
/system/etc/resolv.conf
/system/etc/sysctl.conf
/system/xbin/busybox
/system/xbin/modcentral
/system/xbin/sysrw
/system/xbin/sysro
/system/xbin/zipalign
/system/xbin/zipalign_apks


----------



## AmerikanGulag

Installed and working on my wifes Droid Pro. Thanks! Any idea how to get the InteractiveX governor like you have for the Droid X on her Pro? It has helped battery life and the phone is snappier as well. Any ideas, let me know!


----------



## nailbomb3

Think I better try this jake. It looks like its basically the same as your other mod for the 2/x from what it looks like.

Is jrummy going to gui this too ?









Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

I meant jbird my bad.....

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

Up and running jake. I did option 5 for supercharger. Sound about right to you ?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## kwyrt

Any idea if this will work on a rooted Nook Color running MIUI?


----------



## SynisterWolf

quick question. what is the "passwd" file in etc for?


----------



## jakebites

Try it on the nook and let me know!, passwd file is a file added that cron calls upon. Supercharger settings are up to you, I would just play around and which seems best.

also!

Off topic buttttt, in my sig now is my PSN name. Add me!


----------



## kwyrt

HI Jake. Flashed to Nook Color last night running MIUI. No problems flashing, everything seems to be working fine. Enabled V6 Supercharger with 512hp leaded and that seems to be working as well. No issues so far. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Kwes1020

I tried running this on my g2x with cwm 5.0.2.0 it doesnt flash though fails everytime. I will look at it more when im at my pc and see if i can find the problem.


----------



## remicks

Nice, gonna test this on my ally and fascinate. Thanks!

Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jakealex2

Thanks. Worked on my OG Droid, took a bit to get cwm going. Kept freaking and fcing. Booted up fine now just trying to figure this all out. I'm a newb kind of.

Jake


----------



## jakebites

I've got a new version to be posted up soon that should resolve the install issues on newer phones.


----------



## jfolk53

I'm running cm7revs builds, have super charger on superunlead Did a chack and says all mods are working. The only problem I am having is it seems to be eatting up my battery!! Any suggestions to get better battery life???


----------



## aeidian

On MIUI ICS for Droid 2, using Boot Manager. Booted into recovery, flashed the zip and rebooted. DL'd Terminal Emulator, did su, then modcentral and got modcentral: not found

What should I do now?


----------



## kr3n

aeidian said:


> On MIUI ICS for Droid 2, using Boot Manager. Booted into recovery, flashed the zip and rebooted. DL'd Terminal Emulator, did su, then modcentral and got modcentral: not found
> 
> What should I do now?


If MIUI is one of your SD card roms then you have to flash these using boot manager. That applies to any SD card rom and flashing extra stuff btw.


----------



## CraigL

Got this going last night on my Droid charge, however it didn't take on the first flash.

First I flashed as I would any other zip (no e errors), however it returned modcentral not found when trying to execute in terminal. I also verified that modcentral was not in xbin.

Second flash I mounted /system before the flash, and everything took just fine.


----------



## jpaulwaite

nifty. gonna test run this on awesome sauce with the next update. great work man 

EDIT: Running really well. Tweaked some values here and there, also added 179:8 (internal memory) speedup. In conjunction with a few adrenaline shot parts, this made for a great mod base for my rom. Way to go jake!


----------



## bobstro

jakebites said:


> Try it on the nook and let me know!, passwd file is a file added that cron calls upon. Supercharger settings are up to you, I would just play around and which seems best.


I've updated to version 1.4 on both my Motorola Droid 2 and B&N Nook Color. Both are working well using the 512HP Leded option recommended by V6 SuperCharger and all mods enabled. I do have a couple of questions:

1. Weren't there overclock/undervolt options? I didn't notice anything in this thread about those going away.

2. Subjectively, things feel smooth. Is there a quantifiable way to measure changes?


----------



## jakebites

Updated to v16!


----------



## OsoRemby

Flashed on the new Rubix blurry for the Dx which is .605 based and I lost data


----------



## OsoRemby

I even tried the universal 1.6 build and I still lost data. Oh well back to v1.4


----------



## jakebites

V17


----------



## OsoRemby

Installed v1.7 opened terminal emulator typed modcentral and I was denied. What am I missing?


----------



## OsoRemby

I didn't lose data and status bar this time which is dope though


----------



## jakebites

Sorry all, I messed up, if you're getting the error do this in terminal:
su
chmod 755 /system/xbin/modcentral

Ill upload a fix later.


----------



## OsoRemby

Thank you


----------



## jakebites

V18 lives


----------



## remicks

Changing ring delay to 0 will cause certain phones to not receive calls at all, had this issue with the mods I did for StormDroid. Just a friendly heads up









Sent from my CyanogenModded Fascinate using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## juv3

Hello Jake... I'm trying to enable init to get conservative and interactive enabled and I get this error when I select option 12 in modcentral.... i rebooted but still no fugo.
$ export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH
$su
# modcentral
=============================================
| |
| Welcome to the Mod Central Main Menu! |
| @jakebites |
| By Jakebites aka Jboxen |
| |
=============================================
| Menu's |
=============================================
| 1) Busybox Choice Menu |
| 2) Check Mods Menu |
=============================================
| Toggle On/Off Mods On/Off By Default |
=============================================
| 3) Sysctl Mod Toggle | On |
| 4) Cron Mod Toggle | On |
| 5) Zipalign Mod Toggle | On |
| 6) Logger Mod Toggle | On |
| 7) Sdcard Speed Up Mod Toggle | On |
| 8) System Speed Up Mod Toggle | On |
| 9) Minfree Mod Toggle | On |
| 10) Experimental Power Save Toggle| On |
| 11) Lock Home Into Memory Toggle | On |
| 12) Enable Init Toggle | Off |
| 13) Disable/Re-Enable Mods Toggle | Off |
=============================================
| 2nd-Init roms only mods: |
=============================================
| 14) Enable recovery on each reboot |
=============================================
| Reboot, Donate, Exit Options |
=============================================
| 15) Softboot |
| 16) Reboot |
| 17) Donate/Show your support!







|
| 18) Exit ModCentral |
=============================================
Please choose what you would like to do.12
Your ROM currently doesn't support init, turn init on now? (y/n) : y
mkdir: can't create directory '/system/usr/bin/': File exists
cp: can't stat '/data/init/pm_init.sh': No such file or directory
Unable to chmod /system/usr/bin/pm_init.sh: No such file or directory

You must reboot for the changes/mods to take effect, reboot now? (y/n) :

Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


----------



## remicks

Just a heads up, running v18 on the Fascinate CM 7.2 Skanky Kang and whenever I try to disable the lock home in memory function and reboot it bootloops the bootani forever









I did fix it however by just changing the APP_ADJ value to 0 in the init.d script and rebooting


----------



## nickrl

Just wanna say the version 14 i was running was incredible on any gingerbread rom i put on... For that you are the man... so now im running teamhaxsungs ics #5 ported to the samsung mesmerize and glitch v14. I flashed this version onto the phone and am noticing that there isnt any 3g tweaks or v6 scripts. Am i missing something, does glitch not support that stuff yet, or is it just not in there yet?


----------



## eMWu

Can someone provide a mirror for JakebitesModsv18-Universal.zip ? The link in the OP is down.


----------



## PhantomGamers

If anyone can post the zip I can fix the bootloops...

I made an unofficial 'v19' for the D2/D2G/DX GB kernel.

v19 - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3435-mods-jakebitesmods-v18-for-d2-ota-gb-kernel-all-roms-mods/page__view__findpost__p__337612

v19b - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3435-mods-jakebitesmods-v18-for-d2-ota-gb-kernel-all-roms-mods/page__view__findpost__p__435494

v19br2 - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3435-mods-jakebitesmods-v18-for-d2-ota-gb-kernel-all-roms-mods/page__view__findpost__p__442499


----------



## nailbomb3

juv3 said:


> Hello Jake... I'm trying to enable init to get conservative and interactive enabled and I get this error when I select option 12 in modcentral.... i rebooted but still no fugo.
> $ export PATH=/data/local/bin:$PATH
> $su
> # modcentral
> =============================================
> | |
> | Welcome to the Mod Central Main Menu! |
> | @jakebites |
> | By Jakebites aka Jboxen |
> | |
> =============================================
> | Menu's |
> =============================================
> | 1) Busybox Choice Menu |
> | 2) Check Mods Menu |
> =============================================
> | Toggle On/Off Mods On/Off By Default |
> =============================================
> | 3) Sysctl Mod Toggle | On |
> | 4) Cron Mod Toggle | On |
> | 5) Zipalign Mod Toggle | On |
> | 6) Logger Mod Toggle | On |
> | 7) Sdcard Speed Up Mod Toggle | On |
> | 8) System Speed Up Mod Toggle | On |
> | 9) Minfree Mod Toggle | On |
> | 10) Experimental Power Save Toggle| On |
> | 11) Lock Home Into Memory Toggle | On |
> | 12) Enable Init Toggle | Off |
> | 13) Disable/Re-Enable Mods Toggle | Off |
> =============================================
> | 2nd-Init roms only mods: |
> =============================================
> | 14) Enable recovery on each reboot |
> =============================================
> | Reboot, Donate, Exit Options |
> =============================================
> | 15) Softboot |
> | 16) Reboot |
> | 17) Donate/Show your support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |
> | 18) Exit ModCentral |
> =============================================
> Please choose what you would like to do.12
> Your ROM currently doesn't support init, turn init on now? (y/n) : y
> mkdir: can't create directory '/system/usr/bin/': File exists
> cp: can't stat '/data/init/pm_init.sh': No such file or directory
> Unable to chmod /system/usr/bin/pm_init.sh: No such file or directory
> 
> You must reboot for the changes/mods to take effect, reboot now? (y/n) :
> 
> Sent from D2G Rocked by ApeX RC4 using TapaTaLk


Bobstro, did you get init.d support on the OTA? I got the same as the above with V18.


----------



## Twisty79

eMWu said:


> Can someone provide a mirror for JakebitesModsv18-Universal.zip ? The link in the OP is down.


A working link would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my EI20 deodexed Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------

